# need help



## kenbucktaylor (Mar 11, 2011)

still looking for kevin burns from seaham or was living in seaham if anyone on this site can help i would be very gratefull i have posted on local sites but no responce he was with BP tankers when i sailed with him he came to my wedding in 1979 we had just paid off the mokran him and 2 other lads came with him there names where phil sherritt and a lad called george from dundee if anyone knows any off these las please contact me many thanks in advance t/y


----------



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

I know Phil Sherratt, I was best man at his wedding. He is now living in Nairn, working offshore. I remember Kev Burns as well, was from Shotton Colliery if memory serves, also used to meet up with him in Manchester when Sunderland played United late 70's early 80's.

Regards, Steve F.


----------



## kenbucktaylor (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for the info you dont happen to have e-mail or phone num i would love to get in touch with them thay both came to my wedding in 1979 we have a great time and a great trip on the mokran or if you can get in touch and pass on my e-mail i would be very greatfull but many thanks for getting back to me cheers steve


----------



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

I haven't got any contact info for Kevin Burns, but I will e-mail you Phil's address.

Regards, Steve F.


----------



## kenbucktaylor (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for that i have to use snail mail cheers ken


----------

